# ubuntu 9.04 nvidia drivers?



## dubesinhower

i just installed 9.04 on my laptop. it found all of the drivers except the video card driver. in 8.10, it used to have a pop up showing me my video card driver and i could enable it. in 9.04, the pop up isnt there. any help?


----------



## ud1n

dubesinhower said:


> i just installed 9.04 on my laptop. it found all of the drivers except the video card driver. in 8.10, it used to have a pop up showing me my video card driver and i could enable it. in 9.04, the pop up isnt there. any help?



try this link http://ud13en.blogspot.com/2009/06/install-nvidia-driver-geforce-9100-g.html, may be can help you.


----------

